
If A Car Launches In Second Life, Will Anyone Notice It? - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/30/if-a-car-launches-in-second-life-will-anyone-notice-it/
======
andyn
It's time for the monthly "I'm still alive ... look at me!" Second Life
article.

